# New To Me 335d



## ShawnB (Jun 15, 2006)

Just picked up a 2010 335d with 52k. iDrive, Cold Weather, Premium Audio, Jet Black with the rawhide leather interior. I'm a longtime BMW Owner coming from a 540i M-Sport 6-speed (also pictured) to this ride. I'm planning to add a JBD right away and then going down the wheels and suspension route.


----------



## SpeedyD (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome to the club. I hope to see your 335d on the road in Massachusetts!


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Welcome! My mods path goes a bit different, with I suppose the same end point in mind:
1. Suspension (early March)
2. JBD or similar
3. Wheels and tires (when it warms up)
4. Cosmetics

Notice no mention of brake-related mods. Joshing of course, but I am interested in going fast, not slowing down. :angel:


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

welcome to club.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome Shawn.

Post some photos!


----------



## ShawnB (Jun 15, 2006)

It's pretty nasty up here in the northeast so I only have those first day pictures to share. Since then it's been raining or snowing and the black paint has turned a lovely shade of salt!


----------



## Wuss176 (Mar 18, 2012)

I too am relatively new to the 335D. It's a 2010, still under 50k. I've never owned a car worth adding modifying parts, is this a thing to do for BMWs? (Also worth mentioning, my first BMW)
When i was purchasing it a few months back, the dealer was trying to sell me on purchasing extended maintenance and extended warranty coverage. I'm sure it was obvious I was conflicted as I don't know the longer term reliability of sweetness (that's the name) Any advice for a first time BMW owner? regarding Mods or anything, really.


----------



## ShawnB (Jun 15, 2006)

Wuss176 said:


> I too am relatively new to the 335D. It's a 2010, still under 50k. I've never owned a car worth adding modifying parts, is this a thing to do for BMWs? (Also worth mentioning, my first BMW)
> When i was purchasing it a few months back, the dealer was trying to sell me on purchasing extended maintenance and extended warranty coverage. I'm sure it was obvious I was conflicted as I don't know the longer term reliability of sweetness (that's the name) Any advice for a first time BMW owner? regarding Mods or anything, really.


There's definitely a very healthy contingent of modders on both the performance and cosmetic side. Just taking a look through the E90 forums this week I've struggled to find two that are completely alike. In terms of extended warranty or maintenance plan, this is a pretty complex machine and if it breaks it's going to cost serious $$ to fix it. I like the peace of mind that comes with knowing I won't need to pay 3k should something break in the next couple years. I can earmark that money for some other project or interest.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome and here is a topic for you guys. Start adding to it!:rofl:

Link


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Wuss176 said:


> I too am relatively new to the 335D. It's a 2010, still under 50k. I've never owned a car worth adding modifying parts, is this a thing to do for BMWs? (Also worth mentioning, my first BMW)
> When i was purchasing it a few months back, the dealer was trying to sell me on purchasing extended maintenance and extended warranty coverage. I'm sure it was obvious I was conflicted as I don't know the longer term reliability of sweetness (that's the name) Any advice for a first time BMW owner? regarding Mods or anything, really.


Wuss,

There is about 3 1/2 years of experience within this forum, so you need to just jump in and weed through it all. Pick a topic, search on it, and digest it.

I have a 2010 with 50k miles, and I just bought the extended warranty and maintenance for 6yrs/100k miles. Basically bought myself (3) more years of hopefully $trouble$ free driving enjoyment.

BMWs are definitely expensive to maintain and fix if anything should go wrong. The 335D is rather unique so there won't be a lot of third party folks that will be able to offer a lot of mechanical assistance.

So far it appears that most of our issues have been related to the emission control equipment like the EGR, DEF system, etc... At least that has been my own experience so far. Mostly nuisance stuff and I've never been stranded, so in that sense the car has been pretty reliable.

If you bought from the dealer did you not get CPO with extended warranty as well? If not, I suggest you try and do so and i think it needs to be purchased before car reaches 4 years or age or 50k miles.

There is a guy named Daniel at PacificBMW, search him out on this forum and he can get you the best deal on the warranty and/or maintenance.

Final advise, drive it like you stole it!:thumbup:


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Bienvenue Amigo you now OWN an excellent and UNIQUE car but as Flying man states our cars are CHEAP to keep up with go thru all the formus that have DIESELS in it specifically BMW you will find me under Puerto Rican 335d and feel free to ask ANY stupid question we are here to help you achieve the most of ur DIESEl


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Compadre,

I see you have installed the Wagner IC. How has that worked out for you? Perhaps you have posted some info I missed?

Gracias.:thumbup:

Never mind, I see your latest post!


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Love it!!!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Greetings Masshole!
I keeed I keeed.

I used to live in Cambridge.

Nice d.


----------



## ddeliber (Jan 31, 2013)

Glad to see 2.5 other MA 335d owners (the used to live guy in gets the .5)! Based on availability up here I was thinking that I belonged to a pretty exclusive club.

I used to wonder why BMW owners took the masshole factor to the extreme but now that I have on I completely understand! Its like it is almost impossible not to have fun while driving this car!


----------



## SpeedyD (Sep 18, 2011)

ddeliber said:


> Glad to see 2.5 other MA 335d owners (the used to live guy in gets the .5)! Based on availability up here I was thinking that I belonged to a pretty exclusive club.
> 
> I used to wonder why BMW owners took the masshole factor to the extreme but now that I have on I completely understand! Its like it is almost impossible not to have fun while driving this car!


Well, I have seen maybe 4 or so other 335d's since I got mine, so it is pretty exclusive. Honestly I see more M3s than 335ds, and it's not even close.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

SpeedyD said:


> Well, I have seen maybe 4 or so other 335d's since I got mine, so it is pretty exclusive. Honestly I see more M3s than 335ds, and it's not even close.


Back in 2010 I didnt see even a single one in boston area not even at dealerships. For test drive I went to Springfield MA. But now I see more atleast 1 or 2 every month only because I see crazyinp (fellow d owner living in same area) all time


----------



## ShawnB (Jun 15, 2006)

Nice to see so many fellow Massholes! I first test-drove the d back at a BMWCCA event at Norwood Gallery. I knew then I'd be getting one as the second owner -- it was just a matter of time...

Someone I work with here in Mansfield has a dark blue 335d Sport but that's the only other one I've seen in the wild.


----------



## ShawnB (Jun 15, 2006)

So I'm going to risk cross-post something I put into the wheel and tire forum since this is really the target audience of my question (original thread here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=678730&highlight=)

Is there any way the OEM rims off my E39 540i (Style 37 M-Parallel, 9x18 24ET rear and 8x18 20ET front) will fit my E90? I know about the difference in bore but that can be cured with hub centric rings as I understand.


----------



## SpeedyD (Sep 18, 2011)

ShawnB said:


> Nice to see so many fellow Massholes! I first test-drove the d back at a BMWCCA event at Norwood Gallery. I knew then I'd be getting one as the second owner -- it was just a matter of time...
> 
> Someone I work with here in Mansfield has a dark blue 335d Sport but that's the only other one I've seen in the wild.


Yup, that's me. I've seen your 540i with the BMWCCA emblem and roof rack in the same parking lot a number of times. Didn't realize you sold it and got a d!


----------



## ShawnB (Jun 15, 2006)

SpeedyD said:


> Yup, that's me. I've seen your 540i with the BMWCCA emblem and roof rack in the same parking lot a number of times. Didn't realize you sold it and got a d!


That's the one. Small world! I was very torn on giving up the 540 but it was starting to need a lot of attention and I don't really have time to turn the wrenches anymore.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

ShawnB said:


> So I'm going to risk cross-post something I put into the wheel and tire forum since this is really the target audience of my question (original thread here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=678730&highlight=)
> 
> Is there any way the OEM rims off my E39 540i (Style 37 M-Parallel, 9x18 24ET rear and 8x18 20ET front) will fit my E90? I know about the difference in bore but that can be cured with hub centric rings as I understand.


I do not believe they will fit - too wide with too little offset will make them rub on the suspension (I believe that's correct... I've added when I should have subtracted before on this subject.)


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

These are 18X8.5 ET20 all around and I have no rub issues but .5 here and there changes lot of things so cant comment your set


----------



## ShawnB (Jun 15, 2006)

floydarogers said:


> I do not believe they will fit - too wide with too little offset will make them rub on the suspension (I believe that's correct... I've added when I should have subtracted before on this subject.)


The math seemed to work out that way for me too. I'm guessing that all of the e90's I have seen with those rims are running replicas and not OEM. When it gets a little warmer I am just going to try them. If they don't work I'll sell them and get something that does fit -- there's so many options!


----------



## Wuss176 (Mar 18, 2012)

Flyingman, thanks for the words. I owned SUV's for the better of the last decade, so when it comes to driving this thing, its a rather unique and uber fun time. It just sucks that my commute to work is only 3 miles each way! I did buy the car fro a dealer out here in NJ, so i do have the warranty until 50k. I think i will end up extending the warranty, not the maintenance though.

Axel61, Thank you. I'm sure i will pepper you with questions. right now, my only other friend who understands the joy of the Diesel sold his car, and is now left with his precious Mini down in puerto rico, actually.


----------

